# Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten



## Wuemmehunter (18. August 2009)

Hallo Belly-Boot-Freunde,
ich liebäugel mit der Anschaffung eines Waterskeeter-Ponton-Bootes. Nutzen möchte ich es zum Kunstköderangeln auf Weser, Wümme und Baggerseen sowie zum Mefo-Angeln auf der Ostsee. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Booten? Wie gut lassen sich die Teile rudern, wann macht ein E-Motor Sinn? Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, ein solches Boot mal probe zu fahren? 
Und noch ne Frage: Bellyboote sind ja auf der Ostsee nichts ungewöhnliches mehr, wie weit traut ihr euch mit den Booten raus? Bislang fahr ich ein BB von Ron Thomsen mit V-Rumpf mit Flossenantrieb - ist ja nicht wirklich komfortabel. 
Schon jetzt Dank für die Antworten.

Stephan


----------



## argon08 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

hi
ich hatte auch vor kurzem eine ähnliche anfrage gestellt!
die infos waren nicht unbedingt zufrieden stellend dazu kammen noch andere leute die ihr produkt an den mann bringen wollten und der thread ist leider untergegangen.
kann man hier nachlesen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155250

würde mich freuen wenn das ganze wieder aufgerollt wird !
mfg


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

habe selber nicht son teil - aber kenne einer der sowas am start hat - vielleicht findest du *hier* ja ein paar tips |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

*hier* noch nen paar interessante Bilder ....


----------



## Wuemmehunter (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

HD4ever: Wie geil st das denn? Trolling mit dem Belly-Boot! Kannst Du mir mal ne e-mail-Adresse von dem Spezi geben?

argon 08: Danke für den Hinweis, sind ja ein paar interessante Aspekte drin. Vor allem der Tip mit der möglichen Korrosion des Stahlrohrrahmens durch Meerwasser. Die Waterskeeter-Boote verfügen alle über Stahlrohrahmen und das ist natürlich bedenkenswert. Wegen des Driftes würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Bin häufig mit einem Suzumar 320 mit 5 PS AB auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Mit Hilfe eines Driftsacks kannst Du die Drift deutlich reduzieren.  

Ansonsten glaube ich, man muss so ein Teil wirklich mal fahren. Werde mal bei einem Händler anfragen. Für einen auf gut Glück-Kauf sind die Boote zu teuer.


----------



## argon08 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

es gibt einen anbieter an der küste der pontoon boote vermietet!
hatte ich beim stöbern mal entdeckt ich werde später mal schauen ob ich die seite noch mal finde.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Das wäre natürlich super! Mit dem Boot direkt an der Front einen ganzen Tag fischen ... würde mich freuen, wenn Du die Seite wiederfindest.


----------



## argon08 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*



argon08 schrieb:


> es gibt einen anbieter an der küste der pontoon boote vermietet!



naja vielleicht war küste nicht ganz richtigoder es war ein anderer anbieter#c

hier mal der linkhttp://www.angelwoche.de/news/detail.php?class=62&objectID=2195


----------



## GuidoOo (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Also ich bin von meinem Pontoonboot zufrieden.
Auf der Ostsee war ich damit bis jetzt noch nicht, allerdings bei uns auf dem See..zusammen mit 2 Freunden, die ein BB haben.
Ratet mal, wer wen abschleppen durfte, weil wer nicht mehr konnte..!

Genau, ICH!

Jedenfalls finde ich, dass es auf einem PB viel entspannter ist. Nicht so anstrengend und man ist mitmn Pöscher ausm Wasser, was gerase im Winter doch sehr angenehm ist


----------



## argon08 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

@guidooo erzähl doch vielleicht etwas mehr über dein boot! welches model,woher, wieviel....
evtl hast du noch ein paar bilder in action


----------



## GuidoOo (18. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Gekauft hab ich das Ding mehr oder weniger gebraucht (also eig gar nicht ) von Nemo, der hat das bei nem anderen Ferum zum Verkauf angeboten. da er in Malente wohnt, entfiel der Versand und wir hatten noch nen kleinen Smalltalk^^
Gekostet hat mich der Spaß 180€, dafür dass er es nur einem aufm nem See Probe gefahren ist, denke ich doch ganz ok, oder?

Naja Bilder Sagen mehr als 1000 Worte 

Einmal hier gaaaanz unten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93549&page=5

Und dann noch so:
http://img11.*ih.us/img11/8383/pontoonboot.jpg


----------



## argon08 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

schönes boot und ein super preis ! für das geld hätte ich es wahrscheinlich auch genommen! nu leider sind die pontoon boote irgendwie in deutschland nicht wirklich gut angekommen! kann man kaum glauben ist aber so! ich kenne grad mal 2 händler die diese boote dauerhaft anbieten aber die preise sind so hoch das es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt. im ami land sind diese boote im dauereinsatz und haben ne richtig grosse fangemeinde! die haben allerdings auch ganz andere preise wie wir! und genau das ist wahrscheinlich auch der ausschlag gebende punkt.


----------



## argon08 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

so jetzt leg ich mal nach
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/8752/p1010079h.jpg
ist ein outcast fish cat couger!
haben es auch gleich am letzten we am edersee mal ausprobiert. hab zwar nicht viel dazu geschrieben aber ich finde ein paar tolle bilder zum anschauen reingestellt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144057&page=22


----------



## Wuemmehunter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Na da sag ich doch mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schönes Boot und sogar mit E-Motor. Das hat meiner Water Skeeter Vision natürlich nicht. Ich will übrigens dieses oder nächstes WE erstmals auf die Ostsee, Dorsche ärgern.


----------



## argon08 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

das ist das boot vom meinem kumpel!meines ist noch ohne emotor, bin aber schon am ausschau halten! auf die dauer wird es aber auch wirklich teuer :c.wuemmehunter mach doch mal ein paar bilder von deinem boot!


----------



## Wuemmehunter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt, sie stehen spätesten Montag im Netz!


----------



## Wuemmehunter (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

So Belly- und Pontonboater,
hier einige Bilder von meinem neuen Dampfer.


----------



## argon08 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

ääähhhhmmmmm leider nichts zu sehen!

ich hoffe du schreibst noch ein kleinen bericht dazu


----------



## Wuemmehunter (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Ich bin mit dem Teil hochzufrieden. Es ist sehr leicht, kann also problemos vom Auto bis an Wasser getragen werden.  Die Platzverhältnisse an Bord sind natürlich etwas beengt, man muss sich also genau überlegen, was man an Ködern mitnehmen will. Bislang habe ich es 4x im Einsatz gehabt, ausschließlich zum Spinn- bz. Schleppfischen. Letzteres funktioniert übrigens super, weil sich mit dem Teil richtig Strecke machen lässt. 2 km ruder ist keine große Tat und viel größer ist der Aktionsradius beim fischen ja meistens nicht. Nachteil: Ich verzichte darauf es jedes Mal wieder auf und abzubauen. DIe Gurte und Steckverbindu8ngen würden auf Dauer mit Sicherheit drunter leiden. Aufgebaut und aufgepumpt passt es allerdings nicht in den Laderaum meines Caddy. Ich transportiere es jetzt per Trailer, den ich sowieso für mein Schlauchboot habe. 
Fazit: Ein richtig geiles Leicht-Boot!!!


----------



## argon08 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

na da gehört doch noch ein e motor dran oder willste immer nur rudern??


----------



## Wuemmehunter (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Das ist mir zuviel Sclepperei. Schwere Batterie, das geht in den Rücken. Ich bleibe beim rudern! Demnächst will ich übrigens mal Ansitzangeln vom Ponton-Boot aus machen.


----------



## Criss81 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Hiho,

bin ja auf der Suche nach nem BB, aber wenn ich mir die PB so anschaue, wäre das ja auch ne Option.

Kann man die Dinger auch auseinanderbauen, ich meine ich müsste das Teil in nem 3er Golf unterbringen 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## fantazia (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*

Und was wird das sein?Mischung aus Belly und Ponton sind für mich die Fish Cat "Bellys" und das Guideline Drifter zb. oder was meinst du?


----------



## Wuemmehunter (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ponton-Booten*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> bin ja auf der Suche nach nem BB, aber wenn ich mir die PB so anschaue, wäre das ja auch ne Option.
> 
> ...



In jedem Fall, und wenn Du die Rücksitzbank umlegst, musst Du nicht alles auseinanderbauen.


----------

